# Trimming Eheim Intake Pipe and Spray Bar



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

I got my Eheim 2213 today happy. Got it all set up and its running wonderfully. 

One issue so far, though, is that both the intake piping and the spray bar are too big for my puny 15gallon tank. 

I'd like to put the spray bar on the side of the tank (vs. across the back), but with the tubing and little plastic elbow attached its too long. Can I just cut a couple inches off of it? 

Same goes for the intake pipe. It's sticking about 6" above my tank, which just looks kind of awkward. 

If I can trim it, how should I go about doing it? Hack-saw type thing? Does anyone know how brittle the plastic is? Last thing I need is for the freaking plastic to crack up the length of it or something like that [-(


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My hubby trimmed mine with a dremel tool. It worked beautifully. I would think a hack-saw would work.


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

You can saw, the plastic is not brittle. The spray bar put on the side will produce too strong current, try it across the back first before you cut the pipe. I had mine on the side of 20G (long) which is wider than 15G and it was too strong. I had to reposition it along the back of the tank. Of course, you can always adjust the current by closing valves, but the more circulation the better.


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm, I didn't even think of that (Poiseuille would be so angry with me ). I already have the spray bar positioned on the back, but I was going to place the powerhead I'm using for my CO2 on the back wall though (I don't like where it is now, too out of in the open) and I like to put the powerhead and the outflow of my filter perpendicular to each other (I find it creates a good condition for mixing). 


Hmmph. I'll have to play around with this some more


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

even a stake knife will work if thats all you have.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I trimmed mine with a dremmel-took about two seconds. I positioned mine vertically in a corner to get a circular motion in the tank- made all the plants pearl like crazy! Even my blyxa started to pearl!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

i also trimmed mine to fit across the side, but then the flow was too strong, so i drilled a couple of extra holes in it, and now it is perfect


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm, I could try that. how big of a tank do you have it on / how many holes did you drill?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

i had it on my 100g, and the flow was just too much after i shortened it.

i drilled a hole next to each hole almost halving the flow.

so from:

o o o o o

to:

o o o o o o o o o


----------

